# Visiting LA, looking for some group rides



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Once again I will coming to the LA area (I will be based in Torrance and West Hollywood) from the 4th to 15th July.

I normally ride with the SBW group when I am in Torrance.

Not looking for other club rides, but for a group of guys that like to do rides that involve a lot of climbing.

I do have access to a car and am willing to travel for an epic ride. I am a fairly strong rider and love to climb.

If you and your buddies are planning a ride , pm me and let me know.

My normal riding partner moved to Portland, so need a new group.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Latigo Canyon*

Ask some of the SBW guys to take you to Latigo Cyn. Off of PCH in/near Malibu. Good luck....


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

If and only if you're desperate for a good sunday morning ride:

http://www.incycle.com/events.html

it's about 60 miles? i think... but its pretty fast. haven't been on it in awhile, so i dunno how big it is nowadays.

it's quite a drive from torrance. about an hour.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

go to the bikeforums.net so cal forum and post: http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=236

lots of groups to ride with in the south bay, orange county and the valley.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Check out www.socalcycling.com


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

bunch of jackasses, but you could try some social rides. The Wolf Pack likes to ride erratically, illegally

www.midnightridazz.com

www.bikeboom.com

good luck!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

sundance cycles has a decent group ride (Saturdays) that usually involve lots of climbing. www.sundancecycles.com 

it's starting to heat up here-best to get on the road early. You can also put together solo epic rides through Santa Monica Mts (staying near the coast keeps heat down). If you start up in Malibu by civic center (better than riding up from Santa MOnica) you can warm up on the coast, go up Yerba Buena, down to Mulholland, past rock store all the way through to Cold Canyon, up Piuma (a great climb) and back down to PCH via Los Flores.


----------

